# need help on finding and fixing button virus



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

I belive I have a buttom virus on my system, I have installed Nortons 2005 but I do not believe it detects Button virus. 

How do I detect button virus?

How can I remove it?

System is running slow, Have plenty of hd space and memory space. 

Itappears there is something running in the backround but can not tell what it is. 

Ps can anyone tell me what the thumb tag is in the low part of my em message?
Please help me out folks and God Bless Direct Current


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I have not heard of a virus by that name. Have you tried any online scans? There is one below that is good at finding things Norton misses. 

If this fails, we can give you instructions on doing a hijack this post.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

greetings
try the avg and panda scans in my sig below
goodluck


----------



## xTraz (May 20, 2005)

*Antispyware*

Are you speaking about keylogger?



> A computer program or a hardware device designed to record a user's keystrokes. It can either be a hardware device (installed on a keyboard) or a spyware software that causes every keystroke made on the computer to be recorded. The "keylogger" records everything the user types in, including e-mails, login names, passwords, credit card numbers, bank account Web sites, etc., in order to steal this information. Most keyloggers are invisible, they save the recorded keystrokes into a log file or send them to another machine.


If so, one should use antispyware programs. There a lot of such programs in the web, so it's easy to find them. My choice is Acronis Privacy Expert Suite 8.0  which provides you with the proactive, real time protection against spyware parasites.

Or you can go at http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLG,GGLG:2005-21,GGLG:en&q=antispyware


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Hay folks thanks for all the info, I have been fighting a loosing battle with this thing I think. I decided to take out Nortons 2005 because it was causing the hold systo run slow. I also run several spyware programs to. the result was nortons said I had "0" virus, spyware said said I had some cookies like adware bad which I took out and then took out the spyware programs. I am still getting weird things going on like a program is running in the background. I see flashes of wins open and close when system is comming up like a dos file program. wish there was a way to catch these program files to see what is being run. I have also noted that when I am on line that i am drop off line more then normal. Any one have any Ideas.Ps all keyboards and dianostic test indicate ok.

Question. Not to be dum but what is hyJacking programs?

God Bless Direct Current


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

A hijacking program is normally a virus that changes the way your machine works. It can change your startup page, change your search page and all kinds of other annoying things. Try an online scan. Norton is missing viruses. If you uninstall Norton, replace it with something.


----------

